# I need tips on......



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

....joining LYFT....Ive been an Uber driver for 6 months and would like tips from other LYFT drivers about what to do and what not to do when joining and driving for LYFT.....precautions and anything needed to know before applying.....The first person to send me "sound advice" AND a referral code will get a bonus!....(does LYFT offer that)?.........what are advantages and disadvantages for working with BOTH services.....etc,,


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

If youve driven for uber, it'll be easy. They encourage the stache, but it's not required. Cultures are different, "your friend with car" vs "your private driver". Passengers encouraged to sit in front and chat. Fistbumps, younger trendier, friendlier vibe. Run both apps, no downside, just more rides.

Please use link with code: 5EFXPQ87TG

https://www.lyft.com/drivers/5EFXPQ87TG


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Let me know what questions you still may have and Ill answer. Thx for using referral.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

A few tips for your Mentor session:

1. Make sure your car is as clean as possible. Trunk or cargo area should be empty and clean too.
2. Self inspect your car. Check to make sure all lights are working as well as wipers, heater, air conditioner etc. Make sure your tires pass the penny test. Place a penny head first into the tread of each tire. You should not be able to see the top of Washington's head ot your tires are too worn.
3. Dress casual but neat and clean.
4. Unless asked don't mention Uber. Maybe even if asked don't mention Uber. Lyft doesn't have any problem with Uber drivers but some Mentors do, so best to keep it to yourself.
5. Relax and smile. Ask a lot of questions and try to get as much out of the session as possible.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> A few tips for your Mentor session:
> 
> 1. Make sure your car is as clean as possible. Trunk or cargo area should be empty and clean too.
> 2. Self inspect your car. Check to make sure all lights are working as well as wipers, heater, air conditioner etc. Make sure your tires pass the penny test. Place a penny head first into the tread of each tire. You should not be able to see the top of Washington's head ot your tires are too worn.
> ...


Hey Lookylou, can you tell me....when I have the Lyft app going (driver mode) can I still check email, search web etc.... with the app running in the back ground? I know I can with Pandora. I just don't want to miss request. I have an android if that makes a difference.....many thanks!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Hey Lookylou, can you tell me....when I have the Lyft app going (driver mode) can I still check email, search web etc.... with the app running in the back ground? I know I can with Pandora. I just don't want to miss request. I have an android if that makes a difference.....many thanks!


Yes, you may


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Hey Lookylou, can you tell me....when I have the Lyft app going (driver mode) can I still check email, search web etc.... with the app running in the back ground? I know I can with Pandora. I just don't want to miss request. I have an android if that makes a difference.....many thanks!


I am on iPhone and I can. An alert pops up on the phone with a sound alert, then I just touch it and it opens Lyft to accept the ride.

I am sure it is similar on the Android, but just not sure if there are some particular settings that might need to be set. Maybe some Android users can chime in with any special tips on this.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanx for the replies so far....I saw on the website under FAQ for drivers where it states the pink stache is somewhat "mandatory"......Now that A dress pass is mandatory for Lyft like with Uber, is it still mandatory to wear the fury pink grille stache (target)?


----------



## UberMobius (Jul 21, 2014)

For those who work both uber and lyft how do you exactly go about that? Are you working two phones and how often does two request come in at the same time? Do clients care you're working both apps?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I would suppose if you catch a ping for either one you would just "turn off" the other?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Thanx for the replies so far....I saw on the website under FAQ for drivers where it states the pink stache is somewhat "mandatory"......Now that A dress pass is mandatory for Lyft like with Uber, is it still mandatory to wear the fury pink grille stache (target)?


I put a small cut out ( pink felt shache) on the other side of Uber card, .25 to buy the square. They give you the real monster after 30 rides......so what the diff. I will not put that thing on my car!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

UberMobius said:


> For those who work both uber and lyft how do you exactly go about that? Are you working two phones and how often does two request come in at the same time? Do clients care you're working both apps?


I do both.....shut the other off.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I am on iPhone and I can. An alert pops up on the phone with a sound alert, then I just touch it and it opens Lyft to accept the ride.
> 
> I am sure it is similar on the Android, but just not sure if there are some particular settings that might need to be set. Maybe some Android users can chime in with any special tips on this.


Thank you....I will just give it a try. Do you know how to cancel a request....had a guy drop the pin on the freeway then when I finally got there wasn't even ready.....


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

In Lyft, hit the X in the upper right corner.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> In Lyft, hit the X in the upper right corner.


Thank You!


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> If youve driven for uber, it'll be easy. They encourage the stache, but it's not required. Cultures are different, "your friend with car" vs "your private driver". Passengers encouraged to sit in front and chat. Fistbumps, younger trendier, friendlier vibe. Run both apps, no downside, just more rides.
> 
> Please use link with code: 5EFXPQ87TG
> 
> https://www.lyft.com/drivers/5EFXPQ87TG


I know this is a crazy question but before I attempt to sign up as a driver.......I already have the Lyft "rider" app installed on my personal phone but would like to use a different email address when signing up as a driver....Do you think this will create a problem signing up as a driver using a different email address if my personal phone number is already "registered" as a rider???

PS-A different email address than my "rider" account was used to create my Uber driver account, and I cant remember if it was mandatory or by choice


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I know this is a crazy question but before I attempt to sign up as a driver.......I already have the Lyft "rider" app installed on my personal phone but would like to use a different email address when signing up as a driver....Do you think this will create a problem signing up as a driver using a different email address if my personal phone number is already "registered" as a rider???
> 
> PS-A different email address than my "rider" account was used to create my Uber driver account, and I cant remember if it was mandatory or by choice


No, you use the same app. There is a small steering wheel at the top right of your passenger app. When you are ready to drive tap on that. Otherwise, there is is drop down menu at the top left and will also give you that choice, pretty simple. I am still figuring the rest out.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Stache: I don't know what satisfies the California regulations on dress, as I am in Illinois, but as far as I can tell, the company won't deactivate you for not putting the one on your grille. 

App/Account: At least when I signed up about 4 months ago Lyft wanted you to use your Facebook account. The option was by phone number, which I used, but I am not able to get into Lyft's Facebook "Drivers Lounge".


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> Stache: I don't know what satisfies the California regulations on dress, as I am in Illinois, but as far as I can tell, the company won't deactivate you for not putting the one on your grille.
> 
> App/Account: At least when I signed up about 4 months ago Lyft wanted you to use your Facebook account. The option was by phone number, which I used, but I am not able to get into Lyft's Facebook "Drivers Lounge".


Me either, but I figure that's just something else to obses about during my day.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Can anyone confirm:

When running Lyft in the background on android and you get a request, do you just hear the ping, and/or message, or does the app pop to the front?

(I'm guessing it may somewhat depend on phone/android version, as multitasking phone is needed, and there are split screens now too)

I've been afraid to try it because I don't want to miss requests.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> Can anyone confirm:
> 
> When running Lyft in the background on android and you get a request, do you just hear the ping, and/or message, or does the app pop to the front?


Pretty sure the whole app comes forward on android with a request. I haven't used it on android for awhile. Also on android, when you use the feature to directly navigate through google maps, it will start the navigation without also having to click start on maps. This can speed things up, especially when a request comes in. One touch to accept. One more to kick off navigation.

Iphone you just get the notification so you have to pay more attention if it's in the background and make sure it's the alert style notification. Also on the handoff to google maps, you have to press start to begin navigation. Actually, I prefer this on the ride with the passenger because I want to confirm the route first rather than cancel and do it.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> Can anyone confirm:
> 
> When running Lyft in the background on android and you get a request, do you just hear the ping, and/or message, or does the app pop to the front?
> 
> ...


When you get a lyft request, app will pop up and you can click on screen to accept. Once I was talking on a phone talking to someone and I heard quiet pings, before I realized it was a lyft request, it expired on me.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> When you get a lyft request, app will pop up and you can click on screen to accept. Once I was talking on a phone talking to someone and I heard quiet pings, before I realized it was a lyft request, it expired on me.


Thanks, yeah, I'm still afraid, because what if other (unknown) apps, besides phone (which is understandable), also don't allow Lyft to come forward, and I miss a bunch before knowing it? And whose to assure me my hardware/android version is good enough? I think I'll give it a try, but I have trepidations.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> Can anyone confirm:
> 
> When running Lyft in the background on android and you get a request, do you just hear the ping, and/or message, or does the app pop to the front?
> 
> ...


Yes, on Android the Lyft app will come to the front immediately.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

wish I could say what the android does as I have only received one ride but was cancelled on me. I don't know if its me, the system or what, but ive spent hours,half tank and get nothing. 


at this point, I want to recoupe the half tank of gas I wasted for nothing so far and end this.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> wish I could say what the android does as I have only received one ride but was cancelled on me. I don't know if its me, the system or what, but ive spent hours,half tank and get nothing.
> 
> at this point, I want to recoupe the half tank of gas I wasted for nothing so far and end this.


You will figure it out. It takes some time to figure out where to be and when to be there. We all pay for a little education in the beginning with our gas and time figuring it out.

Be sure you are logging all of your miles. You will be able to write these mile off your eventual earnings at tax time, so that 1/2 tank is not totally wasted.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

well today was a good day. finally had my first 4 riders over 12 hours( though I wasn't on for those 12 fully).


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> well today was a good day. finally had my first 4 riders over 12 hours( though I wasn't on for those 12 fully).


Maybe once you get stated with uber things will pick up. Lyft can be pretty dead in some areas either due to few passengers and/or too many drivers. Nashville has literally flooded the area with lyft drivers in the last couple months.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Maybe once you get stated with uber things will pick up. Lyft can be pretty dead in some areas either due to few passengers and/or too many drivers. Nashville has literally flooded the area with lyft drivers in the last couple months.


im not in the areas where heavy lyft riders are anyways. I take those straglers from burbs into the city, not the other way lol. I like it. I get em sober and others can deal with them drunk. plus I notice way more drivers out in the city anyways, so I try to be the single kingpin out here in the burbs.


----------

